# Obscure Country Gems on Youtube



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Merle Haggard is a great singer. This is a rather disturbing song about losing someone.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's another Merle Haggard song, an early one. Interesting modulation. The ending vocal flourish is good. He's a really good singer.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's one by Johnny Bush, called "The Country Caruso." Check out the killer steel guitar solo by Buddy Emmons.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Johnny Paycheck, rescued from oblivion from under a bridge, and launched into country stardom. The voice of trailer trash.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

*Red Sovine,* keeping truck drivers awake on late-night runs, on the _Bosier City Road Show._ Ahh, those were the days.

"Here, have another cup, and forget about the dime; keep it as a souvenir from Big Joe and Phantom 309."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here are two great songs by James McMurtry. Yes, son of Larry.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Here's a good instrumental by Danny Gatton, dueling solos with Buddy Emmons.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Pachabel's Canon in D Major, on steel guitar, by Buddy Emmons.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A bright, cheery number from Johnny Bush.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Gram Parsons' until recently unreleased vocal of "The Christian Life."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Johnny Paycheck again.

"Got a brand-new flat-top haircut, lord, he thinks he's cool."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Ray Price, waxing poetic in "City Lights."

"It's just a mask for loneliness behind those city lights."


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A lesser-known Hank Williams song. Note the irregular measure structure.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

A harrowing meditation on death. The second demo version is tagged on at the end.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

An obscure cover by Declan MacManus.


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

I doubt it counts as obscure, but Waylon Jennings' rendition of House of the Rising Sun has always been one of my favorites:






The live version is even better, imo:


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

Most people don't know who Kelly Willis so this track is a fine example here.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> Here's a good instrumental by Danny Gatton, dueling solos with Buddy Emmons.


They did a funky version of Rimsky's Song Of India on the live ******* Jazz Explosion CD.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Beautiful tune here by Jerry Douglas w/ Irish vocalist Maura O'Connell.


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

Probably more Rockabilly than country, and maybe not obscure, but anyway:


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

I don't know why, but I like it.


----------

